# junk from the past



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

been way to cold to work on models in the shed and right now i can't even get to it so i thought some of you guys might like to see some junkers from when i started showing them here.

1939 chevy coupe 1/24


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks good


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks too real to be a model kit! EXCELLENT work! :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

This looks fantastic! You did a really great job on the rust and weathering, it looks very realistic! What did you use to achieve those kind of results?


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

whiskeyrat said:


> This looks fantastic! You did a really great job on the rust and weathering, it looks very realistic! What did you use to achieve those kind of results?


1-this is a diecast so used a dremel for dents and cutting.

this model was done a few years ago the techniques i used are as follows
2-plain dirt under primer then painted over with black gloss then very lightly sanded with very fine sandpaper or emery cloth

3- dullcoat

4- i made very thin laminated glass for the windows

5- made my own flat tires from rubber 

6- the rust on this car i took from an old water heater and applied to the model.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

The cars in the background, is that a picture or more of your victims. Nice work!


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

1970AMX said:


> The cars in the background, is that a picture or more of your victims. Nice work!


most definitely a picture.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

JERSEYJUNKER1 said:


> 1-this is a diecast so used a dremel for dents and cutting.
> 
> this model was done a few years ago the techniques i used are as follows
> 2-plain dirt under primer then painted over with black gloss then very lightly sanded with very fine sandpaper or emery cloth
> ...


Awesome work, I am very impressed with the rust especially, I'm looking to duplicate realistic rust on my General Lee so these are valuable tips! Thanks!


----------

